# Malediction by CZ Dunn, Cover Art



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/The-votes-are-in.html













> Originally posted by *Black Library:*
> 
> We asked you to choose which angels of death you wanted to see on the blog today. After a close run vote, the winner is Malediction, the Dark Angels audio drama by author C.Z. Dunn. (The result was in no way influenced by Dunn’s social networking campaign of bullying people into voting for him.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Bobbyfbrewster (Oct 14, 2011)

sounds good and looks good my fav chapter too so i will be buying it.


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

The Cover Art looks quite similar to something that's come off Dawn of War 2, but yeah - this does look interesting. Never been a fan of the Dark Angels myself, but I'll give it a look into.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

man, it does sound interesting but it's an audio drama so I'm pretty dissapointed that I won't be getting any of _this_ action...


----------



## spanner94ezekiel (Jan 6, 2011)

Interesting, seeing as it looks like Cypher in the background with his dual pistols...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Someone said audio drama...? 

*FUUUUUUCK YES!!!* 

Cant damn wait. Need more audios... Need more... God damn it, BL should shovel out more audio dramas, or failing that, make an unabridged version of every book. Or at least of every HH book.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

spanner94ezekiel said:


> Interesting, seeing as it looks like Cypher in the background with his dual pistols...


First thing I saw as well. A hooded dark angel dual wielding a bolt pistol and plasma pistol? Very interesting indeed. This might be one of the few audio dramas I shell out for.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Someone said audio drama...?
> 
> *FUUUUUUCK YES!!!*
> 
> Cant damn wait. Need more audios... Need more... God damn it, BL should shovel out more audio dramas, or failing that, make an unabridged version of every book. Or at least of every HH book.


I didn't understand that until I read with that sarcasm.

I'm not 3 years old, christ.

At least provide text with the audio book for those who enjoy reading. Was disappointed with Aenarion that I didn't get a minibook with it.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Vaz said:


> I didn't understand that until I read with that sarcasm.


You dont like audios, simple as that, while I prefer the audio versions over the paper versions. 

Yes, I know, I like riding my bike and listening at the same time. Helps me concentrate.


----------



## Pyroriffic (Feb 28, 2010)

Vaz said:


> I didn't understand that until I read with that sarcasm.
> 
> I'm not 3 years old, christ.
> 
> At least provide text with the audio book for those who enjoy reading. Was disappointed with Aenarion that I didn't get a minibook with it.


There's a text-version of _Aenarion_ in the _Age of Legend_ anthology.


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Looks okay.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Pyroriffic said:


> There's a text-version of _Aenarion_ in the _Age of Legend_ anthology.


Doesn't really improve that I spent a tenner on a "book" I can't even read. They should come as standard with the audiobooks.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Vaz said:


> Doesn't really improve that I spent a tenner on a "book" I can't even read. They should come as standard with the audiobooks.


They are called "audio dramas" for a reason yo.


----------

